# Foot detox pads



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone use them? Like them?
I have to admit I have used a few on my feet over the years, but wasn't overly moved one way or the other on them. I did put one on a wound on dh leg recently, and it pulled out tons of pus/infection. He is diabetic, and has some issues with healing, so in a desperate move we tried a foot detox pad on an infected wound. It worked better than all the antibiotics and other things the doctor was giving him. It actually worked better than a wound pump.
I just wondered if anyone uses the pads regularly and likes them? I'm more impressed with them now than I ever was in the past. I guess that charcoal really does wonders for "detoxifying" your body.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I've never heard of them, link for info ? TIA


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Scam.
This has already been discussed in this forum, do the search.


----------



## martenfisher (Apr 21, 2011)

Scam. I know of this one also. It shows goo on the pad sucked out of your body. Eat good foods, get massage treatment, exercise, and donate blood. That will detox you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

All I know it it sucked out a lot of icky nasty from the wound on hubby's leg. It really did do better than a wound pump. 
As far as putting them on the feet, I've used them a few times. I wasn't super impressed with them for that, and thought they were fake too. But now, after the wound experience, I'm not so sure. 

Katy-- foot detox pads are small 4in pads that you tape to the bottom of your feet at night when you go to bed. In the morning, they will be black and gooey. They are white/dry when you put them on your feet, and icky/black/wet in the morning when you take them off. The theory is that they pull "toxins" from your body through the meridian opening at the bottom of your feet, especially lymph fluid. They have charcoal and some herbs in them. They are used in Chinese medicine quite a bit.
My husband had a sore on his leg that wouldn't heal, and has been infected off and on for almost a year. In desperation I stuck a detox pad on it one night, and it sucked out a lot of the swelling/pus. 
Like the others, I had my doubts about them in the past. But now, I know they will draw out infection. Do they work for "Toxins" from the body via the foot? I'm not sure. But I don't doubt them as much as I use to.
I was just curious as to how some others felt about them.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What about Vicks on feet w/cotton socks? I always thought pads were a scam. Thought stuff that came off was just dead skin.


----------



## goatmama (Feb 10, 2011)

I have many times used a heated tea bag to pull infection from wounds. Had a grandson that was dog bit on his knee. Got infected and dtr tried many things. Advised to use a tea bag heated in hot water and wrapped to keep on knee.
Took pus right out.
Used them for bug bites, tooth aches and many other things. works very well to remove swelling, pain, and itching.:nanner:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The Tea bag sounds like a great idea! The variety available makes it easy to match to injury.
Much better and safer than the foot detox pad.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Regular plug tobacco is also great for a drawing compound. Loosen it up and moisten it, hold it on with gauze and an ace bandage or med tape. Works wonderful for lots of things.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It would be interesting to know what they put in those foot pads. It seems like charcoal and some herbs. I would almost imagine that tea is in them too because they are TCM, and they use tea for almost any medical issue. All I know is that it worked well.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

> Also according to the manufacturers, these foot detox pads are formulated using ancient Japanese and Asian cultural medicine. They contain a combination of ingredients including Tourmaline, a stone or mineral that emits negative ions; bamboo vinegar, which is supposed to help aid the body in releasing waste products through the skin; and wood vinegar, supposedly popular for its drawing actions. The pads supposedly work on the basis of reflexology which holds to the belief that there are zones in the feet that correspond to each organ system in the body. Reflexology indicates the wastes from these organ systems will accumulate in the feet where they can be drawn out through the skin by the pads.
> 
> As for the color change most people note in their foot detox pads, the wood vinegar may be responsible for this phenomenon. The vinegar is generally dried and ground before being mixed in with the other patch ingredients. When this dried vinegar comes back in contact with water, through your sweaty feet, it returns to its liquid version which is a dark colored liquid. The sweat from your feet mixed with the herbs in the patch may account for the bad odor that comes from the pad after it is removed.


http://hubpages.com/hub/foot_detox_pads



> In April 2008. ABC's "20/20" investigated Kinoki ad Avon pads and reported:
> 
> * When used overnight, the pads darkened, but dropping distilled water on the pads produced the same dark color.
> * Laboratory analysis of pads used by eight volunteers showed no significant evidence of heavy metals or commonly used solvents.
> ...


http://www.devicewatch.org/reports/kinoki.shtml


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry, but device watch and quack watch are not on my "most respected" link lists. But that's just me. Some people really believe everything the AMA and pharmaceutical companies say too. I just don't. I've had so much better results with alternative medicine than with mainstream, so I doubt a lot of what they say.

I did find something interesting in your first link,
"""They contain a combination of ingredients including Tourmaline, a stone or mineral that emits negative ions"""

That is fascinating. I love energy medicine, and that that explains so much. It's an electrical drawing which made them draw out all the icky pus. Thanks so much for posting that because I was curious about it. It actually makes me have more faith in the product. Lots of minerals and stones are used for their resonating values and either negative or positive charges rather than their chemical assets. This was just so interesting to find out about the negative ions. That's how both colloidal gold and silver work. Thank you again for posting that link.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> I'm sorry, but device watch and quack watch are not on my "most respected" link lists. But that's just me. Some people really believe everything the AMA and pharmaceutical companies say too. I just don't. I've had so much better results with alternative medicine than with mainstream, so I doubt a lot of what they say.
> 
> I did find something interesting in your first link,
> """They contain a combination of ingredients including Tourmaline, a stone or mineral that emits negative ions"""
> ...


I thought this was interesting, too.

As an amateur gem cutter and a Navy electronics technician, I can tell you, Tourmaline does not emit negative ions.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> I'm sorry, but device watch and quack watch are not on my "most respected" link lists. But that's just me. Some people really believe everything the AMA and pharmaceutical companies say too. I just don't. I've had so much better results with alternative medicine than with mainstream, so I doubt a lot of what they say.
> 
> I did find something interesting in your first link,
> """They contain a combination of ingredients including Tourmaline, a stone or mineral that emits negative ions"""
> ...


The link says the manufacturer claims it emits negative ions, not that it actually does emit negative ions. If you would do a search of "foot detox pad scams", you will be presented with hundreds of links and some may be from organizations which you do, in fact, respect. Did you have any pangs of doubt when you read that distilled water placed on the pad causes it to darken? You are certainly free to believe whatever you like, and cherry pick at the information presented. It's your money.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Tourmaline is actually used a lot in massages and alternative therapies for the energy impact of the negative ions. People rest their feet and hands on the stone especially for the kinetic effects. I actually pay my chiropractor's office good money to have it rubbed up and down my back during massages, and over the soles of my feet. I knew that it was used in energy medicine, but I had no idea that it was in the foot pads.
Again, thanks so much for bringing that to my attention. I loved learning that because now it seems so logical to me. Thank you.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Tourmaline actually does emit negative ions (electricity) *when* pressure or heat is applied to it. It's the only mineral in the world that does. 

However, in itself (at rest, without pressure or heat applied to it) it doesn't emit a thing. It must have extreme pressure or heat applied in order for the negative ions to be produced. 

The problem many people have with it is that it emits such small amounts of negative ions, they tend to give up too quickly before benefits are actually seen. Also, not all Tourmaline is alike. It depends on where it's mined, purity levels, hardness, etc. So some gems will work; others won't, or they won't produce enough energy to see any results.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I also just want to interject something here about all alternative methods. If it works for someone but not for another, then let's just be happy for the one it worked for. A solution to a problem is a solution. Even if someone only 'thinks it worked', whatever brought them to their solution to their pain, health issue or disorder, shouldn't matter. A problem was solved! Even if it works _only for them_, we should be thrilled, not tear tear apart or destroy their healing.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

All minerals/rocks/gems have different low level electro magnetic frequencies. I understand that not everyone believes that certain frequencies influence the body in different ways. Not everyone believes in kinesiology as a valid medical practice. That's ok. I don't believe that vaccines are a valid medical practice. We all have different experiences and opinions. 

What is interesting is that the same western medical establishment who doesn't believe in kinesiology/energy medicine is the exact same medical establishment that shocks hearts into rhythm and uses electric shock therapy on patients with severe mental depression. I guess "The Body Electric" works if it profits you and you can patent it. But simple things like mineral supplements that help human bodies conduct electricity, devices that emit that all important 7-8hertz exactly like the earth, and mineral stones like tourmaline or others that CANNOT be patented or made a fortune from are seen as unreliable. 
When was the last time a pharmaceutical company suggested people walk barefoot on the earth to get that all important 7.8hertz electrical connection? Or how many medical doctors suggest tapping to help keep that electrical flow in the body going in the right direction? If you mention "chronic reversed polarity" in response to ADHD or autism or even depression, people wonder what the heck you are talking about. It's just not a field that is talked about in western medicine because they want to sell Ritalin or other pharmaceuticals. Why would simple minerals and tapping be encouraged? That's free, so it's more profitable to sell drugs and therapy for mental issues, TENs devices for pain(even though they don't believe in kinesiology/energy medicine), and any other profitable, patented device. NASA puts schumanns resonating boxes on spaceships to keep astronauts healthy and alive, but our western medical establishment cannot even admit how important it is to our bodies to keep the electrical impulses flowing evenly in our bodies at the right frequency. It is what keeps the body alive, and our minds healthy. But you can't sell it in a script every month. I mean, when was the last time a physician or pharmacist muscle tested anyone (kinesiology) before selling a drug? They never test to see if a substance helps your body before they put it into you. They don't even think about the electrical connection between substances and the body. It's not something they are taught. Most doctors/pharmacists don't even understand essential oils and how important their frequencies are in helping our bodies. It's just not taught in Western culture. But big business must know about it in some way because they make big profits off of defibrillators, TENs devices, and pacemakers, and other things. But nobody mentions the simple, or even free, ways to help keep the body's electrical flow healthy. "The Body Electric" is only seen as important when it brings in big profits.

But I do understand what you are saying. We all have different educations, experiences, and opinions. And there is so much propaganda put out by businesses that profit from selling drugs and medical devices in the Western World. A simple fix, like putting the soles of your feet on a material that helps electricity flow through the body, can easily be seen like silly or superstitious when filtered through the health information provided in this nation. I understand that.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Notice I said negative ions with 'electricity' in parenthesis meaning, as related to electrical science (protons/neutrons). Again, what does it matter? I love how people say, "if you want to believe it, then believe it", then proceed to say, "BUT...".

There always seems to be people who want to rain on other people's happiness and healing. What I can never figure out is why they feel so compelled to do so. Why not just stay out of the conversation since they're obviously not interested in alternative medicine in the first place? I don't mean to be harsh, but this is an _alternative health_ forum. Where do these people think they are??? :smack

Anyway, the debates on alternative health have gone on since time began. The debate on Tourmaline goes back to ancient Rome. Back in a time when the 'medicine man' cured Native Americans, the white man came and gave him guff about his cures. Then came our 'grandma's cures' and modern medicine dispelled her cures. The common thread is that it wasn't the curer or the patient doing the complaining, it was other nay-sayers who felt they're ways or knowledge was better. 

It's been pretty interesting through the years to find out that a lot of that Native American medicine and Grandma's cures turned out to have some very scientific reasons why they worked. Doctors are back to prescribing chicken soup for colds even! Perhaps, in time, there's many more that science will eventually discover weren't 'folk medicine' after all either.

Then again, why is it so difficult to just accept that science doesn't know everything (even in this day and age) and maybe some 'cures/treatments' _*do work*_ but we just don't know how or why.

Back to the foot pads. If someone doesn't mind spending the money, there certainly is no harm in giving them a try. Despite some evidence to the contrary, there are also a lot of people who swear by them. I'm wondering if some of the principles of foot reflexology may apply to those pads.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

This is interesting...my concern is that the foot pads were applied to a horrible infected wound on a diabetic.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

marinemomtatt said:


> This is interesting...my concern is that the foot pads were applied to a horrible infected wound on a diabetic.


All I know is they worked to pull out a bunch of the fluid, swelling, pus. I don't argue with success. And they only cost about a dollar each rather than a $5800 trip to the hospital/doctor/wound clinic etc.

I am so glad I posted this here. I had no idea what was in them. I can't wait to see my chiropractic massage therapist and share what happened.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Karen said:


> I also just want to interject something here about all alternative methods. If it works for someone but not for another, then let's just be happy for the one it worked for. A solution to a problem is a solution. Even if someone only 'thinks it worked', whatever brought them to their solution to their pain, health issue or disorder, shouldn't matter. A problem was solved! Even if it works _only for them_, we should be thrilled, not tear tear apart or destroy their healing.


This so true. Sometimes the mental action of participating in our health prompts the body to begin healing. Different things work for different people.


----------

